# Help replacing a condensor motor.



## Bryan330 (Mar 30, 2010)

Spent most of the day not only searching for help doing this myself but also a friendly place to simply ask this question.

First, I'm broke with an expensive 2 month daughter. If I could afford a trip charge and labor I'd gladly pay for it. Alas, I cannot. So again here I am asking for assistance.

I have a Tappan 13 seer unit, model FS3BD-036K.

The condenser fan motor is locked up. It was an Emerson 1/4hp 825rpm 1.5a unit. I can provide any further details if needed. It has 3 wires: black, orange and blue.

Here is the wiring diagram for the original part.







After a trip to a supply store they sold me a Partners Choice 01-0166 universal fan motor. Included was a capacitor. The specs on the cap. are the same as what is installed but it is about 1/3 of the physical size.

Here is the wiring diagram from the side of the new part.






I need help figuring out what wire goes where, obviously. Installing the motor to the fan and shroud I got, but not the electrical.

If anymore information is needed I can provide it, and if this is the wrong place to ask for this kind of help I apologize.

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## kok328 (Mar 31, 2010)

How many wires are on the new motor and what are their colors?


----------



## Bryan330 (Mar 31, 2010)

There are 5.

Brown
Brown/White
Green ground
Black
Yellow

There are 4 more but they are just to change the rotation of the shaft.

I've been told elsewhere to obviously ground the green wire.

Black from the motor to the black at the contactor.
Yellow from the motor to the "C" post on the dual capacitor where the original orange wire went.
The two brown wires connect to the left and right side of the new capacitor, which side isn't important.

This is what I'm about to step outside and try.


----------

